# Smoked Spanish Mackerel!



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy Sunday Sweet Cookies!

The sun is out on the east, my dinner is long gone, and here is a marvelous CHEERS to you all!

The first time I tasted a whole Spanish Mackerel, it had just come off the grill and I devoured it with my hands, not even pausing to sample my wine!

Today, eating a smoked version was pretty similar!

DELICIOUS stuff!

Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4133.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






I started with a whole Spanish Mackerel and then gutted it...













DSCF4142.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






I put raw garlic cloves inside...













DSCF4143.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And chopped fresh curly parsley...













DSCF4144.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4145.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






Then I coated it with grapeseed oil - inside and out...













DSCF4146.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And smoked it on my little gas smoker with hickory chips for 30 minutes...













DSCF4147.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4148.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






Along with red garnet yam, which I had first done in the microwave for 6 minutes while whole, then sliced, and coated with grapeseed oil too...













DSCF4149.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4150.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And I got some extra parsley, a fresh cut lime, cukes, chopped raw elephant garlic, smoked paprika, and olive oil ready to use for assembling my meal...













DSCF4151.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And some greens...













DSCF4152.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4153.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4154.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4155.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And I put it all together, drizzled the oil, squeezed the lime, sprinkled the smoked paprika... 













DSCF4156.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4157.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4158.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4159.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4160.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4161.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4162.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And the meat was so SOFT, and the skin was so delicious and smoky and the potatoes are amazing and OH it was just so GOOD!!!!













DSCF4163.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014


















DSCF4164.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2014






And I left just a carcass, and then actually went in and picked at that while putting away dishes! Oh my! Holy Mackerel!!!!

Well that's today's dinner! And thank you so much for sharing it with me!

Make today amazing!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Another Celebration plating. Amazing that fish that size was perfectly done in 30 minutes. Obviously your cooking at high temp.  The results are fantastic! b


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 12, 2014)

Leah,

     That looks absolutely delicious! I love seafood of almost any kind and Spanish Mackerel is no different. By the way, smoked, in my opinion, is the very best way to eat them ..... assuming they are very very fresh. By the way, the King Mackerel is also wonderful fresh and smoked.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Brian, thank you so much! This really was great and yes, yes, HIGH heat! The skin was really nice and the flesh was super moist!!! Thanks for the good cheer!!!!

And Bwsmith_2000, thank you as well! I agree with you on any fish or seafood, mollusk etc..(as I love them all also)! And this smoked treat has converted me to smoked being the best way indeed!

Happy Sunday! It's so beautiful today!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 12, 2014)

Terrific looking fish and well plated. I've got to say it, Holy Mackerel!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey thank you tons Disco!

This was really a treat! (And a lot more food than it looks like actually, and so I'm alas full)! It does take me a lot to get there, but it's a "good' full at least. Very fun.

Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2014)

OMG---That looks Awesome!!!

You never cease to amaze me with your seafood & fish posts!!!

I can't believe you ate the whole thing!!!  Even though you eat a lot of fish, I still don't know how you stay so skinny?

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Bear!!! And thank you so much!!!

I actually am adding Spanish Mackerel to my top five favorites now, as I just loved it! And I'm glad you enjoyed my post!

Thanks for kind words indeed!

As for eating, I eat like a horse! Or lumberjack (and people do find that astonishing when watching, as I really eat a LOT) but I also live by that system of, *"Eat Breakfast Like a KING, Lunch Like a PRINCE, and Dinner Like a PAUPER." *

(So I get up at 3 a.m., have my coffee and papaya, and then do my work and such, and then eat my MAIN, enormous, meal, at 8 a.m., and then eat much much less after that, and nothing after 2pm).

I know that's not for everyone, but I'm a morning person and not a night owl at all, and so it serves me well.

Anyway, that's my system there, and meanwhile, good to hear from you, and happy SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2014)

Mackerel season here, what we call Spanish grow up to 6 feet.Gets cut crossways into steaks, great fish. 
Great meal,you certainly are " good on the tooth" .


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Mick!! Your Spanish Mackerel supply sounds terrific!!! (Then again ALL of your fish supply sounds exceptional)!!! Happy new and quite wonderful week!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 13, 2014)

I think it's a great thing that you cook a fish that size whole . Very true to the product & harder than it looks to get it evenly cooked.
The big ones here get cut into big crosscut pieces maybe 500 to 600gms or portion size cutlets. Popular in Asian kitchens , claypot with turmeric & bits or curry or sambal just fine grilled too.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Cutie Smoked Cookies!

And Happy Friday to You!!!!!!!!

Here's today's lunch which was the GRILLED version of this fish - equally lovely although I'm partial to all things smoked - and here's a well wish for everyone's weekend!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4268.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4269.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4270.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4271.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4272.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4273.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4275.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4276.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4278.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


















DSCF4279.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 17, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy Thursday You Dear Smoked Cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

More Spanish Mackerel today - SMOKED for 35 minutes on my little gas smoker, at about 380 degrees and with hickory chips. WON-DER-FUL!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers to all!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4434.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4435.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4436.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4437.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4438.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4439.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4440.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4441.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4442.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4443.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4444.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


















DSCF4445.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2014


----------



## flash (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL, well I am not sure my wife is going to tear into a fish she just caught while it is staring back at her. Never done them whole like that but they look good. Most of our Spanish, along with Blues end up as dip or sitting on a Ritz cracker.













Finishedfish0005.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh Flash, your fish looks just fantastic!!!

An granted, not everybody loves the whole fish, nor must they, but give me whole sardines on the grill, (I munch right on through the crispy head, body, bones, skin, tail and all - delicious), or a whole Smoked Spanish Mackerel; and wow, it's just so good!

I'm allergic to wheat, thus no Ritz crackers for me!

BUT, do tell me about those adorable doggies in your avatar photo. (If you don't mind).

I love dogs, have usually had a whole soccer team of them at once it seems lately, although now only three. (One of them turns 3 actually, tomorrow, and so I'll post his menu, as I do cook for them too, and three times a day).

Thanks for sharing in my lunch!!!! Happy Thursday to you and your fantastic looking fish!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## flash (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL, well those are our two Rescue pooches, sisters Holly and Brick. Brick is the black and tan one and has Addison's disease. We thought we were going to lose her 1 year ago around Christmas. Thought to be Kidney failure at first. Addison's mirrors it and she gets a monthly shot and is good as new. Both are what I call Shitty-Poos. A Shih-Tzu/Mini Poodle mix. As I have aged, I have downsized dogs. Much easier to manage than those big old German Shepards.  These two are great lap dogs and love to go Camping. Adopted as Pups and now 3 years old.













FB_9024_zpsc4d8a4bd.jpg



__ flash
__ Jan 23, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

Well they are just adorable!!!

Hey Flash, can you send me an e-mail me when able, and share how you did learn initially of your dog's situation?

(I have one of mine who has confused us AND the vet for several months now, and cause much concern thus, and yet we still don't know what's going on).

Thanks tons for sharing anything that may be helpful!

And here is to wonderful fish!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## nicholson (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## wade (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks great Leah. Your mackerel are more like whales compared with the ones we get in the UK. Ours are rarely more than 10"-12" long.

Love your posts as always :-)


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks very much Nicholson!

And thank you too Wade! Wales!!!!! I love that idea!!! Smiles.

Yes, the mackerel can be very big! But now you have planted the seed of suggestion for something else....as I have never had the opportunity to try Muktuk! I must change that!!!

Here is to eating wale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Newly added to my list!!!! See what you started???

Cheers to this new and very wonderful week! - Leah


----------



## erwin (Feb 27, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading your article. I once tasted smoked mackerel  and always wanted to smoke some. I have smoked some in the past couple years but want to get more serious this year. I just ordered a Green Mountain pellet grill/smoker. Thanks, Erwin


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you Erwin!!!

Yes the smoked mackerel (even the HUGELY sodium packed versions in the smoked salmon sections of stores) could be my "junk food" if you will, as I adore the stuff - my favorite one of "those" being a peppercorn crusted one, from the Ducktrap folk I believe.

In any event, pellet smoker sounds fantastic!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks great, we catch Spanish here on gulf coast.  Can't wait for spring.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh Bear55 you are blessed! How amazing to catch and eat that same day! The best of the best!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Mar 1, 2014)

Goodness I miss your post Leah... this looks Delish!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you Mikey! I'm so glad you liked it!!!

Cheers to you! And Happy March!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy March to you! Lol. Your to damn cute!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 2, 2014)

Well thank you!!! I'll take that then!!! Smiles. Here's to today!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

